# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Diamond Pharma Group Masterone 200 - Is it legit with (pics included)

## MGKdiana

Just wanna know if this is legit?

Thanks :Smilie: 

Btw it's Masteron Enanthate

----------


## pavlenko

never tried their product, let us knoe your results !

----------


## freddie84

I've got some test e and tren e from them. Haven tried it yet. Let me know your experiences with the stuff !  :Smilie: 

- Freddie

----------


## MGKdiana

I will updateu guys.. Right now I'm taking Promedica's masteron , and I love it, but I wanted to try out Diamond brand next to see.


Just wanted to know if anyone have tried Diamond's masteron out

----------

